# Need to mirror PDF file



## tomfromwisconsin

I have a PDF file that I need to somehow mirror (I need the mirror image because I am printing this as an iron-on transfer). So far, the only thing I've heard is that Adobe Acrobat (the full version) has a mirror feature. I don't have that software, so I"m looking for another, easy option.

I'll welcome any suggestions.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi tomfromwisconsin, and welcome to TSG.

You might want to see if the printer has any preferences option to do mirrored printing or has iron-on transfer as a paper type.


----------



## tomfromwisconsin

No such luck yet. Any more ideas?


----------



## DaveA

Have you tried copying and pasting into a image editing program and doing a mirror there?

If this PDF is "protected" then you should not be trying to use the image.


----------



## tomfromwisconsin

I'm losing so much resolution on the copy and paste that it just isn't working.


----------



## DaveA

Can you post the PDF file so we can have a look at it?


----------



## tomfromwisconsin

Hopefully this will post. I just need this mirrored.


----------



## DaveA

It is because the graphic is way to small. The PDF file is viewing it at 237%


----------



## tomfromwisconsin

It's actually great on 8.5 by 11 paper. It's just facing the wrong way. Can anyone here flip this for me?


----------



## ccube

This should work, enlarged and mirrored.


----------



## hewee

Adobe Photoshop or Adobe Photoshop Elements that's cheaper they will also open .pdf files and you can flip or mirror and save them as .pdf and image.


----------



## tomfromwisconsin

ccube said:


> This should work, enlarged and mirrored.


Thanks for the help. I was able to make the print that I needed.


----------



## ccube

:up:


----------



## Keebellah

Well I see you got it solved.
I used Infranview to copy thenimage flip it and printed it to PDF


----------

